# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Hỏi Về Core và Threads ( Luồng )

## Huongbavi

-mình đang xài core i3 540 : bản giá thì để 2 cores 4 threads ( 2 core 4 luồng )
-nhưng khi kiểm tra = cmd > dxdiag thì dòng processor để là : intel(r) core (tm) i3 cpu 540@ 3.07ghz (4cpus ) , ~ 3.1 ghz.
-kiểm tra = cmd > devmgtmt.msc dòng processor thì nó hiện 4 dòng.
-mình kiểm tra trong task manager > tab performance > dòng cpu history usage là 4 dòng ( thì tức là cpu có 4 luồng )
=> theo mình biết thì dòng processor là dòng thể hiện chỉ số của cpu , ko lẽ là nó có tới 4 cores và 4 luồng ?
theo mình biết thì dòng core i3 là 2 core 4 luồng còn core i5 thì mới 4 core 4 luồng mà ^^!
=> mong các pro giải thích giùm nhé. thanks trước !!!

----------


## hoanghuy200515

muốn kiểm tra chính xác thì bạn dùng cpu-z kiểm tra nha.con i3 của bạn thì 2 cores va 4 threads nha

----------


## valazivn

processor là processor, core là core, và threads là threads

vậy processor một vài người hay gọi là processor number (tiếng việt dịch có nghĩa là số processor) nhưng thực ra nghĩa ở đây hiểu processor number gần giống với model (chủng loại)...như vậy processor number của bạn là: i3-540

bạn có thể tìm hiểu thêm ở các trang web nước ngoài...và thu được kết quả như thế nào..thì vào lại đây cùng chia sẽ cho anh em nhé.

chúc bạn luôn vui

----------

